# Pup snores before she's asleep



## Venomous_Syndrome (Dec 4, 2009)

My puppy snores before she even falls asleep and she's been that way since I got her she doesn't seem like she has any breathing problems when I play with her because she and I play pretty hard and she barely even pants. When she lays down she starts to snore, is that a defect in the breed or is it something I should have my vet look at?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Is it an actual snoring or is she just making noise? 

We used to joke that our dog Loki had "too much love in his little heart" because he would make little grunting noises when he would get sleepy, especially when cuddling. 

I think snoring is fairly common with this breed though. Along with farts that could clear a room and overwhelming devotion.


----------



## Venomous_Syndrome (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah it's a pretty low pitch snoring noise she makes like she's trying to breath and her nose is stopped up. My friend complains of his pit bull making a lot of noise when he's getting ready to doze off but I've never heard the noise myself to compare. I don't know much about this breed its all a learning experience with me, which you'll come to find out because I've got a million questions to post lol. But regardless thanks for the information I greatly appreciate it and so does Aries


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

My dog snores up until he actually is asleep. He can snore sometimes so loud that you can't hear someone talking to you from across a small room. Once asleep, he won't make a sound, besides one or two little hiccup sounds


----------



## Venomous_Syndrome (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah now thats one I can really relate to, my pup does the same thing and even the hiccup noises from time to time lol but when she's asleep she will barely make any noise at all. haha Thanks to both of you for the information I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Venomous_Syndrome said:


> My puppy snores before she even falls asleep and she's been that way since I got her she doesn't seem like she has any breathing problems when I play with her because she and I play pretty hard and she barely even pants. When she lays down she starts to snore, is that a defect in the breed or is it something I should have my vet look at?


Get used to it, it's perfectly normal!!  Has to do with the soft palette in their sinuses. You may want ear plugs over time though


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

It could be any number of things from an elongated soft palate, too short of a muzzle , to a heart condition. unless she is also having other issues I would just tell the vet on your next scheduled visit to be on the safe side.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> It could be any number of things from an elongated soft palate, too short of a muzzle , to a heart condition. unless she is also having other issues I would just tell the vet on your next scheduled visit to be on the safe side.


:goodpost::goodpost:

I had Chino looked at for Sinus Arrythmia and he was A OK... Just an elongated soft palate, AND a short muzzle


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

What's funny is ever since we got our puppy - and my husband got her use to sleeping in the bed (roll eyes) - its not so hard to go to sleep because of a snoring hubby - our pup snores louder then him - so I've gotten use to it :rofl:


----------

